# Carrier Mini split



## tvb (Dec 9, 2012)

Having a lot of problems with leaks am I the only one


----------



## FloridaHVAC (Jan 26, 2011)

Nope... I have had a ton of problems with them too. I now pretty much only install the Mitsubishi Mr Slim's... They are the Rolls Royce standard of mini splits in my opinion. I have had almost zero issues with the Mr. Slim systems. Yeah they cost a little more but totally worth it. I also have a ton of issues with the LG systems...


----------



## Superdave1 (Mar 22, 2013)

I second that, the Mitsubishi is the most expensive for a reason! Though, about everything nowadays is made cheap!


----------

